# Do people ever tell you that you don't smile?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

People tell me that I look piss off. I don't smile in pictures either, I don't how people can smile for a long time, their faces must hurt.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, people tell me to smile all the time.

Other things people say i look like;

Pissed Off
Miserable
Angry
Fed Up
Bored
On Drugs


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes. Old male customers at work always tell me to smile and that I look sad. I just ignore them.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been told I look pissed off, but that is probably true as I am uncomfortable in social situations I tend to be defensive. But on a good note, my second grade teacher gave me a picture of a cat that is smiling that I still have to this day because she wanted me "to smile more"


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, my dad tells me I look miserable all the time and that I should "cheer up".


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

ShinAkuma said:


> People tell me that I look piss off. I don't smile in pictures either, I don't how people can smile for a long time, their faces must hurt.


You actually build up those muscles. So people who smile for a long time have built up the smiling muscles and so it doesn't hurt.

My old roommate used to get in my face with her fingers on the corners of her smile and say "SMILE!" It made me want to punch her in her smile.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah and it annoys the sh*t out of me. I've never understood it, am I supposed to walk around with a permanent smile on my face? 
Yes. I need to get a life that's why I'm not always smiling, maybe your jokes are just crap.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i saw somewhere that said to take your 2 middle fingers and push your cheeks up around your mouth to make a smile when somebody says you should smile.


----------



## Music speaks (Jul 17, 2010)

teabagred said:


> i saw somewhere that said to take your 2 middle fingers and push your cheeks up around your mouth to make a smile when somebody says you should smile.


That's actually a good idea, lol. I think I'll try that someday.

People tell me to smile more all the time. Even when I am trying to smile and laugh more often it apparently still is not enough for anyone else.
It can be so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Tell them you have a medical condition that makes you unable to smile without suffering intense pain. Shut 'em up fast.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

They used to when I was younger and actually around people. They'd would randomly ask me if I was sad when I wasn't. I guess tranquil and unsmiling is how I'd describe it.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I never smile because I look....weird (lol) when I do and I guess I was just never a smiling person. I'm just one of those people who was never meant to.


----------

